# Room for another one?



## *poppy* (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi all, another newbie here.

Have been ttc for 4 years. Diagnosed PCOS 2001.
6 months clomid - all -ve. 2 IUI with menopur. 1st cycle +ve, m/c at 10 weeks.  2nd cycle -ve. 
Somehow managed to become pregnant naturally 3 times since - all ended with m/c at 6 weeks 

Am now on femora and cyclogest/gestone. Also trying accupuncture.

Love and baby dust to all
*poppy*


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

WELCOME TO FF *POPPY* 

So sorry to hear about your m/c hun 

Good luck with your IF road, hope this site brings all the info and support you need!!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *poppy* (Aug 30, 2004)

Morning Shezza
Thank you for your kind words.

Many, many congrtatulations on your pregnancy. 

*poppy*


----------



## isarah1981 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Poppy  

I'd just like to welcome you to fertility friends it is a wonderful site, 

I'm a newbie to, i found this site excellent, i have spent allot of my time reading through all the posts on the 'ask a nurse' board, i have read allot about all the ups and down the many girls have had in their journey through ivf and all the different of tx's they have received, I am not receiving any tx at the moment as i am waiting for my 1st app with the hosp which will be on 01/10/04, my GP has already done some of the ground work, my DP has had S/A  and they are fine and my blood tests are find to. 

sorry for the waffling,  glad you found this site and hope you all the best with your future tx.


love
Sarah


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Poppy,

would just like to welcome you to ff. wishing you lots of luck for the future. if ever you fancy a natter, pop into the chatroom,

Lots of love,

L xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Poppy & Sarah

Welcome to FF!  

Wishing you both luck with your journeys.

If there is anything you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------

